# Happy Birthday to us! Happy Birthday to us! ...



## Greg Truby (Jun 19, 2007)

<h3>Oaktree and I are both turning five!!!</h3>
 'twas five years ago today that I posted here for the first time.  My first post was actually to answer someone's question.  My second post however, was a question.  I asked "what are class modules"?  I am happy to say that over the course of the last five years, by virtue of participating here, reading elsewhere and reading stuff written by folks like Tushar, I have become quite comfortable with class modules. 

That first day I posted three times and then lurked on and off for seven months. Looking back, I see that it took me sixteen months to get to ten posts!  

The very next day, 20th of June 2002, another fellow joined the forum.  This chap had a nice solid-sounding name that inspires confidence -- "Oaktree".  Looks like he was rolling up his sleeves and trying his hand at a bit of VBA.

And, like myself, it seems Matt took his time getting addicted to Mr Excel for it took him twenty-six months to get his first ten posts. 

But we've made up for lost time.  Of the 112 people that joined the forum on the 19th & 20th of June in 2002, together he and I are leading 11,992 posts versus 2,969 posts for the combined other 110 members! 


In those five years I've made some wonderful online friends.  And I wish I had the time to stop by more often these days, *sigh*. 

So, Mr. Van Geit, if you'll key up the piano please...

_"Happy Birthday to me and Oaktree,
Happy Birthday to me and Oaktree..."_

*Now that we're five... kindergarten here we come!*


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jun 19, 2007)

[Removed HTML~VP]


----------



## Von Pookie (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry Erik, had to edit it. Not sure what you were trying to do, but it was affecting page display.

Looks like you had a bunch of closing HTML tags, but no matching opening ones?


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, Kristy!!

It was OK when posted - at least on my screen - but I was afraid it would affect the next posts, so I was going to keep an eye on this one anyway.


Greg & Matt,
here is the summary of my previous post 

<font style="background: url(http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/4327/sparklebi4.gif)" face=Courier New size=+1 color=blue>!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!</font>


----------



## Smitty (Jun 19, 2007)

Has it been that long that I've known you two already?  :eg:

Yippee!!! 

Smitty


----------



## Brian from Maui (Jun 20, 2007)

Hau`oli la hanau Greg and Oaktree!    

Although I feel a little offended that you haven't highjacked any on the threads I started or answered in the last five years!


----------



## Oaktree (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a feeling you'll live to regret those words, Brian.  As though Truby needed *incentive* to hijack threads, you've thrown some gasoline on the fire.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 20, 2007)

> ...Although I feel a little offended that you haven't highjacked any on the threads I started or answered in the last five years!



* d o n e *  :wink:


----------



## Smitty (Jun 20, 2007)

> Although I feel a little offended that you haven't highjacked any on the threads I started or answered in the last five years!



You just HAD to go and give him a reason didn'tcha, Brian.

Well, at least you kept him amused for a bit. 

Smitty


----------



## Brian from Maui (Jun 20, 2007)

ray:  ray:  ray: 

To the MASTER!

I actually enjoyed waking up to find ALL those hijacked threads!


----------



## NateO (Jun 20, 2007)

> * d o n e *  :wink:


Oh noes...   

Happy birthday, Gentlemen!


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Jun 20, 2007)

> I asked "what are class modules"?  I am happy to say that over the course of the last five years, by virtue of participating here, reading elsewhere and reading stuff written by folks like Tushar, I have become quite comfortable with class modules.



See?  It's taken you five years to figure it out.  I told you it would take too long to explain class modules in this forum.

Congrats on 5 years.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 20, 2008)

Hard drive crashed Monday past (June 9th). Got notebook back with new HDD end of last week. My guardian angel was (again) on the stick. I'd backed up all of my data files the preceding Friday.  (Didn't back up the PST file recently though, so lost a couple months of e-mails.)

Nonetheless, it's been a "trying" week. Been trying to get Humpty put back together again and that has been very trying indeed.<SUP>1</SUP>

So, Matt (Pretty Boy) Oaktree, Happy Sixth Birthday. Outta Kiddie-garden and on to first grade! I hope the teacher's purdy! 



<HR>
Honestly, while losing my hard drive is a royal PITA to one Mr. Greg Truby; I s'ppose I ought not to feel too sorry for myself. I reckon other folks have been having a much worse month. Why just think 'bout the good people of Cedar Rapids and all that clean up, ugh!


----------



## Oaktree (Jun 21, 2008)

"Matt (Pretty Boy) Oaktree"?!?

...
...
...

Are you hitting on me, Greg?


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 21, 2008)

Perish the thought, laddie.  'twas meant to taken like an alias, like "Terry (the Hulk) Hogan", for example.


----------

